# Skunked today..AND..I left the plug out, too.



## richg99

I went to a local lake this morning. Just to start the day off right, I forgot to put the plug in! Haven't done that in ten or more years. 

Maybe I'll do it again in ten more years. I'll be 88 then and have an excuse. Ha Ha

richg99


----------



## Drock

just when you think you won't do that again.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter

I did it too this last summer. 

From now on it is hung on driver seat when not plugged in.


----------



## LDUBS

I forget to unhook the winch strap from the bow eye about half the time. 

Don't give up on that lucky rattletrap -- it will produce next time!


----------



## WALI4VR

Has anyone else left the transom hold down straps attached to the trailer and the transom and wondered why the boat wouldn't come off the trailer? And then thought the boat launch was too shallow to get your boat in because the trailer wasn't going in any deeper? 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99

WAL...
Ha Ha, both of those things, but not too often. Both putting the plug in and detaching the hold down straps are on my check list....that I didn't use yesterday.

I bought a float switch last night to turn the pump into an automatic. That would have helped. I've owned the boat for a month and didn't do it yet. Stupid me. An automatic pump would have helped.


----------



## Kismet

It is, as it should be: screwing up is part of living, one of the educational parts. :lol: 

I've kind of insisted that I mention the things I've done incorrectly, because, really, they're funny and most other folks have done much the same...they just don't talk about them until someone else brings them up.

Seems fewer folks are willing to laugh at themselves these days; dunno why. Maybe society seems harsher, so we have a tendency to protect ourselves. It is only with old friends that we can relax and let the stories flow.

It does seem to me that there are fewer groups of people with a history together, and more acquaintances just sharing an experience. Life is kind of fragmented into time slots: work, family, specific hobbies or interests, and of course, the isolation of the digital equipment, which ironically, isolates us as it allows us to communicate with vast new points of view.

Neighbors move more frequently, buddies take jobs in other places, marriages break up, so many people I've known have developed tunnel vision about their careers that they exclude other parts of living.

Might just be my age, but society seems less social.


----------



## -CN-

WALI4VR said:


> Has anyone else left the transom hold down straps attached to the trailer and the transom and wondered why the boat wouldn't come off the trailer? And then thought the boat launch was too shallow to get your boat in because the trailer wasn't going in any deeper?
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


I was waiting at the launch to load up one day, and a guy who was putting in what looked to be a brand new boat/trailer/motor, forgot to take ONE of the transom straps off. I approached the ramp and couldn't figure out what was going wrong with that guy's boat, sitting so crooked and cock-eyed. He tried driving ahead and bent the bunks and the fender on his trailer cause his boat was sideways. So backed up again nearly filling the boat with water to try to get it to float back in line with the trailer again. While I wish I had a camera for the "boat launch fails" compilations on Youtube, this was not a laughing matter. I felt bad for the guy, and furthermore, his wife had been helping him launch the boat and he was blaming her. He got in the water and started heaving the boat in each direction to get the tension off of the strap while she finally got it unhooked. She jumped in the boat. He went and parked so quickly and then came back and jumped in the boat and took off in such a hurry I thought he was going to bottom out with his new motor or hit something with it. He high-tailed it out of there out of embarrassment I suppose. He didn't even assess the damage first.


----------



## overboard

Worse yet! I watched a guy launch a fiberglass boat on the concrete launch, he had unhooked every strap and the chain on a tilt trailer and when that trailer hit the slope of the ramp the boat came off in the middle of the ramp! #-o 
Forgot to remove a strap or straps, forgot to put the plug in, yup guilty here also!


----------



## New River Rat

I don't have anything to add except, yeah,been there, done that.






edit: i got skunked today as well.....after actually hitting a skunk on the drive to the river.


----------



## LDUBS

When I got to the lake yesterday I realized I left my tackle box in the garage. It has all my down rigger stuff, dodgers, terminal tackle, etc. Thankfully I had some plastic boxes of spoons so all was good.


----------



## richg99

Yeah, I usually have enough gear hidden away to take three guys fishing with me, as long as I remember the rods.


----------



## KMixson

LDUBS said:


> When I got to the lake yesterday I realized I left my tackle box in the garage. It has all my down rigger stuff, dodgers, terminal tackle, etc. Thankfully I had some plastic boxes of spoons so all was good.



I went out once and when I arrived at my fishing spot I realized that I left all of my rod and reels and tackle in my truck back at the ramp. Felt like an idiot going back to the ramp to get it. Hey, it happens to the best of us.


----------



## richg99

KM Sounds to me that you were just running your boat out first, to be sure all was well before you loaded up your fishing gear. 

That's my story, and I am sticking to it.


----------



## skipper123

I know the feeling of having your boat unload itself in the middle of the ramp. I waxed the bottom of my brothers boat with liquid speed and it sped right off the trailer on the ramp, 16 ft skeeter with 150 GT Johnson. 10 trucks waiting to load their boats. At least we had plenty help dragging it back into the water. Yep I hooked the winch strap second time around.


----------



## Bob9863

We have all done that before, I once got about 600 yards out before I noticed, I'm glad for inbuilt flotation as I was sitting in water by the time I got back.
Double bungs, they seem like such a good idea.


----------



## Skunked again

I've forgotten plugs, straps, gear, life jackets, cooler, etc.
About the only thing I haven't forgotten is the keys. I have faith though! Although I did loose a set of keys on the way home. Put them on the bumper while hooking up the trailer lights. 
Thankfully had a sawzall at home.


----------

